# [Bluetooth] Bleudevil, ne s'active plus (Fermer :Bug report)

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Sous KDE 4.6.2, la nouvelle interface bluetooth est pour moi fantastique, a un détail prêt.

On peut déactiver celui-ci.

Gros soucis, plus moyen de le "re-activer". Que cela soit via l'icone system ou via le system-config.

Une idée ?

D'avance merci

Edit : vu que l'application bluedevil place bien le device bluetooth en off (/var/lib/bluetooth/macdevice/config) et ne le remet jamais en 'on'.

----------

